# "The People Who Are Finding God Through, and in, Bitcoin"



## Valantar (Jul 27, 2022)

I read this article the other day, and found it rather interesting. Now, a lot of you have probably been in crypto-related discussions with me here before, and know where I stand re: the whole "is crypto a scam/harmful to society" thing - and I'm not starting this thread to revisit any of that. However, the article did touch on an interesting through-line between religiosity, perhaps specifically American religiosity (which from an outside perspective broadly seems to have some quite specific ideological and political aspects to it, regarding individualism and the righteousness of the acquisition of personal wealth (among other things)), and the (at times/in certain circles) cult-like devotion that crypto seems to elicit. So, any thoughts on this? Do you see any parallels or clear differences compared to yourself or people you know? Do the people in the article seem irrational or crazy to you? Has your relation to crypto caused you to otherwise reconsider your view of the world and your place in it, or any kind of spirituality or religiosity? I'm obviously looking for input people who have actually read the article - it's not long 









						The People Who Are Finding God Through, and in, Bitcoin
					

“Bitcoin adoption becomes a conviction,” Patrick Melder writes in his self-published book, The Christian Case for Bitcoin.




					slate.com


----------



## Dirt Chip (Jul 27, 2022)

One can find god in just about anything.
It is mostly a manner of intention, focusing yourself on the "thing" and being open to let yourself to see it through.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 27, 2022)

I found God in a bit of cheese the other day. I can't recall it's name but it was the Holy one.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 27, 2022)

I hear the word of God everyday in my head when I'm surrounded by the bounty of his fruits and vegetables.  He tells me "all Elios frozen pizza is buy one get one free but this week only"


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 27, 2022)

If God can send me 100 bitcoins, a 5800X, a AK620 cooler, a Sapphire 6800XT and get rid of my eczema that makes me look like a burns victim, THEN I'll bow down and join his holy communion.  Until then, I call make believe bullshit.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jul 27, 2022)

It cannot escape me that this nonsense has emerged after the most intense disaster the crypto industry has ever suffered, it seems painfully obvious to me that it is little more than preying on emotional weaknesses as a way to retain "asset" holders to prevent further collapse of the ponzi scheme as a whole.

What cultural heritage have they left and what way of life do cryptocurrency evangelists teach their followers?


----------



## erocker (Jul 27, 2022)

Americans are great at turning religion into whatever they like. Especially if it's a money maker!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 27, 2022)

Religion has no place in a Tech forum ( apart from Discussing "The Higgs Bosun Particle" ).

Mods should Lock/delete thread


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 27, 2022)

dorsetknob said:


> Religion has no place in a Tech forum ( apart from Discussing "The Higgs Bosun Particle" ).
> 
> Mods should Lock/delete thread


Are you a "Believer"?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2022)

This thread will/is going to go nowhere, but more importantly it's not compliant with our guidelines as it is religious and/or "religious by nature" so I am afraid I will have to close shop.


----------

